# Two and a Half Men: Season Opener, Bye Bye Charlie



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Funny as hell. Still laughing. Very well done.


----------



## jbx (May 21, 2005)

Loved the John Stamos and Dharma & Greg cameos. Lol

So what was the meaning of the cans from the vanity card?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

jbx said:


> Loved the John Stamos and Dharma & Greg cameos. Lol
> 
> So what was the meaning of the cans from the vanity card?


I was gonna mention the cameos.

my guess is the cans were to Sheen signifying he got fired (canned)


----------



## Kylep (Feb 14, 2003)

I thought the funeral was pretty good. Having a bunch of ex cast members there was cool. Part of me wishes there was more of it, but I suppose it's best not to overdue it.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Ya I was looking forward to Chucks 1st vanity card post Charlie, and nothing...


"His body just exploded like a balloon full of meat" Gotta love Rose.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Enjoyed all the ep EXCEPT Ashton, watching 1 or 2 more eps tops


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Enjoyed all the ep EXCEPT Ashton, watching 1 or 2 more eps tops


Yeah, unfortunately I have a hard time watching anything he's in.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

i've only seen an episode or two over the shows run, so i get the canon, but i'm not married to it.

i enjoyed this...and ashton kutcher


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

This was actually the first episode I ever saw and I enjoyed it. I enjoy Ashton in small doses and look forward to this.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

coolpenguin said:


> This was actually the first episode I ever saw and I enjoyed it. I enjoy Ashton in small doses and look forward to this.


He wasn't big enough here?

It seems to me that Kutchner was essentially playing "Kelso II" here so no great stretch for him.

I don't normally watch this show (I think I've seen about five episodes over the years and portions while flipping channels) but I was curious about how they were going to write out Sheen.

While I prefer my premise, I thought this one worked well and was funny.

(Of course, there is an out if Sheen ever reconciles with Lorre. Highly doubtful I think though.)


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

Small doses, meaning not in movies.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I loved Ashton.
Heterosexual female.
Guilty.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I thought it was great. Dharma and Greg especially.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Kylep said:


> I thought the funeral was pretty good. Having a bunch of ex cast members there was cool. Part of me wishes there was more of it, but I suppose it's best not to overdue it.


Loved that. Chelsea, Mia, Jenny McCarthy, Jerry Ryan, some others I recognized. Would have been funny if Jenna Elfman was there too, but I don't think Charlie actually slept with her character on 2 1/2 Men.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I was disappointed.

It was like OKCharlie'sdeadhere'sthefuneraltoproveitlet'sallmoveonsohereisthenewguyandahalfassedpremisetoexplainhispresence.

Which is what it was.
I just found it lacking in humor.
IMO the show is done.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> "His body just exploded like a balloon full of meat" Gotta love Rose.


Anybody hungry?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> It seems to me that Kutchner was essentially playing "Kelso II" here so no great stretch for him.


I don't know how anyone can say that. Maybe you need to go back and watch That 70s Show again. He was nothing like Kelso IMO.

I enjoyed it. I don't find Ashton hot but I've always found him entertaining. I think he and the rest of the cast, especially Cryer meshed well so far. I think this is just what the show needed. Something fresh. I was checking out even before Charlie started his antics.


----------



## CatScratchFever (Apr 14, 2011)

Jake farting was funny. I think Kelso will fit in fine


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

We enjoyed it for the most part...I'm still not 100% sold on Ashton's character yet. He seemed like a real scattered airhead and I didn't find him that funny.

One other thing...and I KNOW it's just a TV show, but I could help but keep thinking to myself, "who in the hell opens their door when they see a stranger standing there soaking wet late at night..and on top of that act like their your new bud within 10 seconds of meeting them ("Hey lets go have a drink and talk".

Oh well...we're going to stick with the show since we've watched from the beginning...lets hope it stays funny.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Tuned in to see how they were going to resolve things with Charlie. Thought it was ok but not good enough to break into our Fall lineup.


----------



## CatScratchFever (Apr 14, 2011)

Alfer said:


> One other thing...and I KNOW it's just a TV show, but I could help but keep thinking to myself, "who in the hell opens their door when they see a stranger standing there soaking wet late at night..and on top of that act like their your new bud within 10 seconds of meeting them ("Hey lets go have a drink and talk".


You have watched the show before right? The answer is Alan.


----------



## Kylep (Feb 14, 2003)

Alfer said:


> One other thing...and I KNOW it's just a TV show, but I could help but keep thinking to myself, "who in the hell opens their door when they see a stranger standing there soaking wet late at night..and on top of that act like their your new bud within 10 seconds of meeting them ("Hey lets go have a drink and talk"


I would. Maybe it's just a Midwest thing. The guy totally needed help and Allen tried to help him. Plus, Allen probably needed someone too. It's not like his family was taking the death real serious.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> I thought it was great. Dharma and Greg especially.


Yeah! I don't watch 2.5 Men but I was a huuuuge Dharma and Greg fan. Thankfully, I am not out of luck.

Here's the youtube clip: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb_es0ah5Rs[/media]


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

coolpenguin said:


> This was actually the first episode I ever saw and I enjoyed it. I enjoy Ashton in small doses and look forward to this.


+1
I never watched this show because I can't stand Sheen.
I quite enjoyed it


----------



## SLJackson (May 17, 2010)

I really liked it. I like Ashton and am looking forward to watching.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

What was it that Ashton said he sold to Microsoft? Some software for the Zune? I thought that was odd. Not sure why but it seemed almost like he was making fun of Microsoft for the "ipod killer".


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> I thought it was great. Dharma and Greg especially.


I cracked up at their divorce bit. Dharma and Greg gone old and sour!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> What was it that Ashton said he sold to Microsoft? Some software for the Zune? I thought that was odd. Not sure why but it seemed almost like he was making fun of Microsoft for the "ipod killer".


He was...and I thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

I thought it was okay.

I wish they turn down the laugh track (or lower the level on the audience mics). I'll figure out when to laugh.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

How long before Ashton is told he's been punked?


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> What was it that Ashton said he sold to Microsoft? Some software for the Zune? I thought that was odd. Not sure why but it seemed almost like he was making fun of Microsoft for the "ipod killer".


I thought that was pretty plain when he commented to Jon Cryer "You bought a Zune?"


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I guess I was more curious if Ashton is somehow an "endorser" of Apple in any way. I know he has some involvement with Nikon but wasn't sure if there was some other Microsoft connection.
It just seemed like a little too random. I was thinking (when I heard the rumors about him being a billionaire before the airing) it would be some kind of random gadget he invented or something not an actual product.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

I think people get too worked up about losing Charlie and then whether Ashton is going to be good enough in the role. As far as I'm concerned, Allen has always made this show work. He's the center of most of the comedy and even when Charlie was being his funniest, it was really the responses from Allen that made me laugh the most. 

All the setup material where the women are attracted to Ashton and the responses out of Allen seeing it... well that's just good future fun that we get to look forward to. 

Jake is getting big. Lots of changing since being on that baseball movie. He's pretty much full grown now. 

With a new womanizer on board, they've just opened the door to bring back some of our favorite girls any time they want. I miss Chelsea and Mia, and all the rest. Great to see them for just a bit at the funeral.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Loved it. I've always liked the show. I hope Rose stays on.

Last night's was the best episode in a long time.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

goblue97 said:


> How long before Ashton is told he's been punked?


OMG....if the whole Charlie sheen thing were a major league long con....that would be the greatest ever.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I think this is the first episode of the show where I really did not get any laughs out of. I got a chuckle or 2 but no real laughs. The wife did not laugh either. I don't see this season pass lasting. Rich Kelso is just not very funny.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Rose is the absolute best part of the show.
I hope she is back.
Who wouldn't wan to stalk Ashton.

Was Chelsea at the funeral?
I loved the Chelsea eps.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

jilter said:


> Rose is the absolute best part of the show.
> I hope she is back.
> Who wouldn't wan to stalk Ashton.
> 
> ...


Yep, even held her hand up and named a disease that Charlie gave her. Can't remember what it was but think it was Chlamydia.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

retrodog said:


> Yep, even held her hand up and named a disease that Charlie gave her. Can't remember what it was but think it was Chlamydia.


That part was funny. Especially seeing both Six (Tricial Helfer) and Seven of Nine (Jeri Ryan) sitting in the pews.

I don't normally watch TAHM, but wanted to see how they dealt with the "Charlie" issue. Overall, it was eh. I don't think I'll watch it again.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

The ninth season premiere, starring Ashton Kutcher taking over for Charlie Sheen, delivered 27.7 million viewers Monday night &#8212; that&#8217;s in the ballpark of an American Idol premiere.

Even more impressive: The sitcom scored a 10.3 rating among adults 18-49. That&#8217;s easily an all-time high for the show, and up 110 percent over last fall&#8217;s eighth-season debut with Sheen. Everybody expected the sitcom&#8217;s first new episode back would perform strong, but not like this


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

jbx said:


> Loved the John Stamos and Dharma & Greg cameos. Lol
> 
> So what was the meaning of the cans from the vanity card?


In one of Sheen's crazy rants he said that for years he had been turning Lorre's "Tin cans into pure gold."


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I don't know how anyone can say that. Maybe you need to go back and watch That 70s Show again. He was nothing like Kelso IMO.


While he may have been more naive then Kelso, the new guy had the same lack of basic intelligence/common sense as Kelso and (apparently) lucked into $1.3 billion similar to the way Kelso would have.

This part really isn't a stretch for him.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Alfer said:


> One other thing...and I KNOW it's just a TV show, but I could help but keep thinking to myself, "who in the hell opens their door when they see a stranger standing there soaking wet late at night..and on top of that act like their your new bud within 10 seconds of meeting them ("Hey lets go have a drink and talk".


While there is probably only a 40% chance that I'd open the door, Once the guy was in and told me he was worth $1.3 billion, I'm pretty sure that I'd do what ever I could to become his new best friend.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

jbx said:


> Loved the John Stamos and Dharma & Greg cameos. Lol


So that's who they were. When the audience was applauding I knew they must be someone of note but I had no idea who.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

jgickler said:


> In one of Sheen's crazy rants he said that for years he had been turning Lorre's "Tin cans into pure gold."


That's a good catch.

I also notice that it depicts two and a half cans, of which one is on it's side.

I am also one who had only seen moments of the show throughout the years, but never an entire episode -- until this one.

I'll check it out a few more times out of curiosity.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> The ninth season premiere, starring Ashton Kutcher taking over for Charlie Sheen, delivered 27.7 million viewers Monday night  thats in the ballpark of an American Idol premiere.
> 
> Even more impressive: The sitcom scored a 10.3 rating among adults 18-49. Thats easily an all-time high for the show, and up 110 percent over last falls eighth-season debut with Sheen. Everybody expected the sitcoms first new episode back would perform strong, but not like this


Looks like the final was adjusted up to a 10.7 for 18-49.

And it looks like Two Broke Girls benefited very well from it.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> The ninth season premiere, starring Ashton Kutcher taking over for Charlie Sheen, delivered 27.7 million viewers Monday night  thats in the ballpark of an American Idol premiere.
> 
> Even more impressive: The sitcom scored a 10.3 rating among adults 18-49. Thats easily an all-time high for the show, and up 110 percent over last falls eighth-season debut with Sheen. Everybody expected the sitcoms first new episode back would perform strong, but not like this


It will be quite interesting to see how much that drops off next week, and the next.

phox


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I've seen only a couple episodes, ever, but I liked this quite a lot. I'll be watching more.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> The ninth season premiere, starring Ashton Kutcher taking over for Charlie Sheen, delivered 27.7 million viewers Monday night  thats in the ballpark of an American Idol premiere.
> 
> Even more impressive: The sitcom scored a 10.3 rating among adults 18-49. Thats easily an all-time high for the show, and up 110 percent over last falls eighth-season debut with Sheen. Everybody expected the sitcoms first new episode back would perform strong, but not like this





phox_mulder said:


> It will be quite interesting to see how much that drops off next week, and the next.
> 
> phox


Exactly... I don't think anyone can use these numbers to justify anything about the show, at all. They're definitely higher than I expected but they don't reflect anything in the show itself... A huge chunk of that was just people who've never watched an episode tuning in to see how everything was handled. The whole thing definitely gave the show some exposure to new viewers but no way those numbers are anywhere near that next week. I don't think the new viewers will be enough to overwhelm the amount of people skipping it from now on w/o Mr. Winning.

I don't care either way because I never thought the show was funny... I only caught the last ten minutes yesterday because I happened to go past it. Those ten minutes didn't change my mind, lol.

I only caught the last 15 mins or so because I happened to come across it


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> I thought that was pretty plain when he commented to Jon Cryer "You bought a Zune?"


Or when Cryer replied with "I had a coupon!" funny stuff - I've always made fun of my friend for buying a Zune. It was a pretty obvious dig, for anyone that keeps half an eye on this type of stuff, IMO.



Drewster said:


> I've seen only a couple episodes, ever, but I liked this quite a lot. I'll be watching more.


Me too...agreed.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I didn't really enjoy cynical Dharma and Greg. I mean, in theory, it's funny, but it just made me kind of sad.

The rest of the episode I enjoyed. I agree with the previous poster who said this show's always been about Jon Cryer's character. In the last few years, I've gotten terribly bored with Charlie Harper. This is a nice reboot.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> Or when Cryer replied with "I had a coupon!" funny stuff - I've always made fun of my friend for buying a Zune. It was a pretty obvious dig, for anyone that keeps half an eye on this type of stuff, IMO.


I also have a friend with a Zune.

One time, he remembered he left it in the passenger seat of his car with the doors unlocked. He jumped up and ran to his car but it was too late.

... someone had left 6 more Zunes in the front seat.

Relevant quote:


> Alan: So, just out of curiosity, how does someone get to be worth so much money?
> Waldon: Well, it's pretty simple really. You ever hear of BlunGogo.com?
> Alan: No.
> Waldon: You never will, because Microsoft bought it from me for $1.3 Billion. Then they bundled it with their "iPod killer," the Zune.
> ...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I didn't really enjoy cynical Dharma and Greg. I mean, in theory, it's funny, but it just made me kind of sad.


I loved it. Mostly cause I can't stand Elfman when she is in pixie mode (Dharma). I'd want to shoot myself after years with her.

As for the rest, very funny. Kutcher was not Kelso, he seemed too much like Jake. They will have to fix that or make Jake smart. Can't have two of the same character.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a Zune.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I have a Zune.


did you have a coupon? 

I was confused by the Dharma & Greg thing. I watched the show enough to understand the characters enough - but this appearance seemed to completely fly in the face of that. Did I miss something on their show? Or was it just supposed to be funny for some reason?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Waldorf said:


> Relevant quote:


My friend with the Zune came over tonight - so I played him this clip on Youtube.

He laughed.

then he said **** you.

lol


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

MonsterJoe said:


> did you have a coupon?
> 
> I was confused by the Dharma & Greg thing. I watched the show enough to understand the characters enough - but this appearance seemed to completely fly in the face of that. Did I miss something on their show? Or was it just supposed to be funny for some reason?


No just years of being married. They were newlyweds on the series, and I guess he has grown tired of her "carefree" attitude.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> did you have a coupon?
> 
> I was confused by the Dharma & Greg thing. I watched the show enough to understand the characters enough - but this appearance seemed to completely fly in the face of that. Did I miss something on their show? Or was it just supposed to be funny for some reason?


Yeah, this is kind of how I felt about it. I wanted to like it, but I just didn't.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> I don't know how anyone can say that. Maybe you need to go back and watch That 70s Show again. He was nothing like Kelso IMO.


He wasn't ditzy like Kelso, but in everything I can think of ever seeing him in, he does the same voice & mannerisms.. I think that's what we're calling "Kelso", since that's what made him famous.

Don't get me wrong, I expected that and found it funny...

I also loved the Dharma & Greg appearance.. I know the delivery man was Greg's best friend, but was he reprising his role from that show too? I forget if he was a delivery man there.. if so, another great allusion.

Oh yeah, the Alan spilling the ashes gag was one of the best instances of that old gag I've seen. He seemed really surprised, and it was less fake seeming than most spilling/falling/etc. you see in TV shows/movies.

Oh, an off-topic Ashton Kutcher Emmy thought... I haven't checked much online, but my first reaction when he helped the woman up the stairs was: He probably has a lot of practice helping an old woman get up stairs.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> I was confused by the Dharma & Greg thing. I watched the show enough to understand the characters enough - but this appearance seemed to completely fly in the face of that. Did I miss something on their show? Or was it just supposed to be funny for some reason?


Chuck Lorre created Dharma & Greg.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Chuck Lorre created Dharma & Greg.


So, what then was the Stamos cameo for?


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Stamos was rumored as being the replacement for Charlie Sheen. The job went to Ashton.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

mattack said:


> He wasn't ditzy like Kelso, but in everything I can think of ever seeing him in, he does the same voice & mannerisms.. I think that's what we're calling "Kelso", since that's what made him famous.


I guess I see the characters so different because I hated him as Kelso. It wasn't until I saw a few flicks he was in and some interviews that I started liking him. I always thought Kelso was a mediocre looking stoner moron, not just ditsy. I don't think he's doing the same mannerisms at all but that must just be me since I've ready many many others with your opinion.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

This is probably the first episode I have watched of the show and I enjoyed it. I have very limited viewing experience of Ashton Kutcher though (mostly Nikon commercials) so I have no real pre-conceived judgements about him.


----------



## JoeTiVo (Jun 25, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> It will be quite interesting to see how much that drops off next week, and the next.


There's only one way to go from here. DOWN.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> ...I've always made fun of my friend for buying a Zune. It was a pretty obvious dig, for anyone that keeps half an eye on this type of stuff, IMO....


This exactly. Zune was a huge bust...typical MS crap...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I didn't really enjoy cynical Dharma and Greg. I mean, in theory, it's funny, but *it just made me kind of sad...*


Sad about what, exactly?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Waldorf said:


> I also have a friend with a Zune.
> 
> One time, he remembered he left it in the passenger seat of his car with the doors unlocked. He jumped up and ran to his car but it was too late.
> 
> ... someone had left 6 more Zunes in the front seat....


Thanks for my hearty laff of the day!!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

JYoung said:


> While I prefer my premise, I thought this one worked well and was funny.
> 
> (Of course, there is an out if Sheen ever reconciles with Lorre. Highly doubtful I think though.)




Rose described his body exploding from being hit by a train. Alan spilled his ashes all over the floor.

What exactly is the "out" that would allow Sheen back on the show? Or did I misinterpret your remark?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

So Ashton is supposed to play an innocent but very smart guy. the problem is that he is such a lousy actor that he can only do innocent as stupid.

So far, Ashton's character comes off as a stupid but smart guy; which I fear the writers will bounce back and forth with and totally ruin the show. He will be stupid when they need him to and smart when they need that as well.

I like the reboot but I think they are asking too much of Ashton.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> This exactly. Zune was a huge bust...typical MS crap...


In the interest of full disclosure, I make fun of anyone who buys a dedicated name-brand MP3 player.

FWIW, the Zune isn't crap - it just didn't sell. at all. because rather than use their smartphones or a $30 generic MP3 player, people are silly and think they need an overpriced IPod.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

scooterboy said:


> Rose described his body exploding from being hit by a train. Alan spilled his ashes all over the floor.
> 
> What exactly is the "out" that would allow Sheen back on the show? Or did I misinterpret your remark?


I guess you've never watched soaps.  One out is if the person that Rose pushed wasn't Charlie. If he 'ploded, it would have been difficult to do a complete ID on the body.

Besides, it's just a comedy show. Maybe Lorre would bring Sheen back on the series finale for some bizarre reason.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

I re-established my previously deleted season pass for the show so I could give Ashton a chance. I liked what I saw, so I'll keep the season pass at least for a few episodes.

He'll be naked in future episodes, too, right?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> I guess you've never watched soaps.  One out is if the person that Rose pushed wasn't Charlie. If he 'ploded, it would have been difficult to do a complete ID on the body.


Ok, let me rephrase. What exactly is the "out" that would allow Sheen back on the show that wouldn't be totally lame?


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Ok, let me rephrase. What exactly is the "out" that would allow Sheen back on the show that wouldn't be totally lame?


Well, Rose is crazy and anything she does could be believable.

Maybe she kidnapped him and made up the death story so she could have him all to herself locked in her basement?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

mattack said:


> I know the delivery man was Greg's best friend, but was he reprising his role from that show too? I forget if he was a delivery man there.. if so, another great allusion.


I am pretty sure he was a divorce attorney.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Rose described his body exploding from being hit by a train. Alan spilled his ashes all over the floor.
> 
> What exactly is the "out" that would allow Sheen back on the show? Or did I misinterpret your remark?





dimented said:


> Well, Rose is crazy and anything she does could be believable.
> 
> Maybe she kidnapped him and made up the death story so she could have him all to herself locked in her basement?


That's what I was thinking for a potential out.
It's certainly within the realm of a television sitcom to pull something like that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> I was disappointed.
> 
> It was like OKCharlie'sdeadhere'sthefuneraltoproveitlet'sallmoveonsohereisthenewguyandahalfassedpremisetoexplainhispresence.
> 
> ...


It's certainly not done. More people than ever sampled the show on Monday night, and if the reaction in this thread is any indication, many of them are going to continue watching. Even if the ratings drop in half next week, that will still be a higher rating than pretty much any other scripted show on TV in the last several years.


Alfer said:


> One other thing...and I KNOW it's just a TV show, but I could help but keep thinking to myself, "who in the hell opens their door when they see a stranger standing there soaking wet late at night..and on top of that act like their your new bud within 10 seconds of meeting them ("Hey lets go have a drink and talk".


There isn't really any explanation for Alan opening the door for a wet stranger other than, "That's Alan for ya." But the part about let's go have a drink and talk was after Alan found out that Walden Schmidt was a billionaire, and then it became totally in character for Alan the barnacle to try and attach himself to Walden's boat.


2004raptor said:


> I guess I was more curious if Ashton is somehow an "endorser" of Apple in any way. I know he has some involvement with Nikon but wasn't sure if there was some other Microsoft connection.
> It just seemed like a little too random. I was thinking (when I heard the rumors about him being a billionaire before the airing) it would be some kind of random gadget he invented or something not an actual product.


They weren't saying that Walden Schmidt invented the Zune. They were making fun of how Microsoft overpays for companies and then the product never sees the light of day.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's certainly not done. More people than ever sampled the show on Monday night, and if the reaction in this thread is any indication, many of them are going to continue watching. Even if the ratings drop in half next week, that will still be a higher rating than pretty much any other scripted show on TV in the last several years.


This weeks ratings were due to all the lookey loos wanting to see remnants of the carnage left behind when Sheen self-destructed.
We'll just have to wait and see how many actually stick around.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

scooterboy said:


> Ok, let me rephrase. What exactly is the "out" that would allow Sheen back on the show that wouldn't be totally lame?


Well, nobody's saying _that._  It would be lame, but I'd bet dollars to sprinkled doughnuts there would be an audience for it.

Hell, I'd watch.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Love how some of have "friends" who have Zunes....

I was kinda hoping that Ashton's wife would have been called Jackie.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

While heading for the dryer, Alan mumbled, "A billionaire and hung like an elephant...".

Hilarious.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

dimented said:


> Well, Rose is crazy and anything she does could be believable.
> 
> Maybe she kidnapped him and made up the death story so she could have him all to herself locked in her basement?


I guess that would be the *least* lame "out", but still lame.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> In the interest of full disclosure, I make fun of anyone who buys a dedicated name-brand MP3 player.
> 
> FWIW, the Zune isn't crap - it just didn't sell. at all. because rather than use their smartphones or a $30 generic MP3 player, people are silly and think they need an overpriced IPod.


An "overpriced" iPod is SO much more than a mp3 player...geesh...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> An "overpriced" iPod is SO much more than a mp3 player, it's ridiculous....


This...

I use my iPod Touch primarily for reading books on the go. Next would be games and email (both of which I stopped doing when I got my Android phone).

I cannot remember the last time I listed to music on it. When I do, it's either in a car mount on road trips, or in a boombox out on my deck. I only wear headphones and listen to music if I am flying somewhere.


----------



## mcthumber (Dec 6, 2004)

markz said:


> I am pretty sure he was a divorce attorney.


He was also in 2 2.5M episodes -- once as the guy in the ER who had cut off his thumb and another as a guy waiting at the DMV with Alan.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

mcthumber said:


> He was also in 2 2.5M episodes -- once as the guy in the ER who had cut off his thumb and another as a guy waiting at the DMV with Alan.


Yeah, the DMV was the best one. He even got Alan's food bar. And then Alan got screwed by the chick with the big "Baby". 



scooterboy said:


> Ok, let me rephrase. *What exactly is the "out" that would allow Sheen back on the show that wouldn't be totally lame?*


Way too late to worry about that. From the moment that Rose got married to Manny Quin, the word "lame" took on a whole new meaning.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> An "overpriced" iPod is SO much more than a mp3 player...geesh...


Are you being sarcastic? I can't tell. You can buy an IPod Nano for like $150 or a generic one for $30...that was my only point.

A touch is something else entirely.

Didn't mean to derail the thread, I just wanted to follow-up with the MS bashing and clarify that I'm an equal opportunity smartass.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I own a zune. And I liked it much better than the ipod. The zune sits in a drawer and has for a few years. As Monster Joe suggested, I bought a cheap $20 Sansa Clip that blows the doors off both the Zune and ipod as far as sound goes.

But I guess we are getting a bit off topic. 


As I said, it just seemed out of place for him to bash MS but I couldn't really care less.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> FWIW, the Zune isn't crap - it just didn't sell. at all. because rather than use their smartphones or a $30 generic MP3 player, people are silly and think they need an overpriced IPod.


Can your generic MP3 player download podcasts from the internet? Can it play faster than realtime? Does it has a decent UI to pick songs, auto-updating playlists, copy songs to it?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

mattack said:


> Can your generic MP3 player download podcasts from the internet? Can it play faster than realtime? Does it has a decent UI to pick songs, auto-updating playlists, copy songs to it?


No, that's what my D2G is for. It was a throw-away comment. let's move on.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

But those things are what I use my "phone" for far more than the "phone" features.. I consider it a very featured MP3 player!


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I don't even have a generic MP3 player, I was giving an example of why the Zune failed. It's not a bad device.

I use my phone for my MP3 player, too. I'm not a fan of dedicated task devices.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

SO... how 'bout that Ashton Kutcher?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

astrohip said:


> SO... how 'bout that Ashton Kutcher?


I like him :up:


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

He's certainly thin.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Drewster said:


> He's certainly thin.


...and apparently well hung...


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

I'm not liking Ashton Kutcher in this role so far (only his first episode has aired.)

I hope he gets better, or is written better.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> This weeks ratings were due to all the lookey loos wanting to see remnants of the carnage left behind when Sheen self-destructed.
> We'll just have to wait and see how many actually stick around.


I'm a lookey lou since I never watched it with Sheen. I really enjoyed Kutcher on That 70's Show, so I gave it a try. I liked it and will continue to stick around for awhile.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> As I said, it just seemed out of place for him to bash MS but I couldn't really care less.


They are also bashing Alan. This is not the first time they did a joke with Alan owning a Zune.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> They are also bashing Alan. This is not the first time they did a joke with Alan owning a Zune.


The real Ashton and Demi are big Apple fans. I recall they gave Howard Stern an iPad as a gift when they came to his show.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> I guess I was more curious if Ashton is somehow an "endorser" of Apple in any way. I know he has some involvement with Nikon but wasn't sure if there was some other Microsoft connection.
> It just seemed like a little too random. I was thinking (when I heard the rumors about him being a billionaire before the airing) it would be some kind of random gadget he invented or something not an actual product.


It wasn't an actual product, it was the zune.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

On the show:

I never really watched it. I will give it a try with Ashton, but as an "if its on when I have nothing better to watch" deal.

On MP3 players, I have had a couple generic "thumb" MP3 players (which were small capacity, and manual managed), an iPod Video, and a Sansa Fuze (to basically replace the iPod when it became non-functional as a media player). The Sansa cost me $70 (fall 2009), and does basically what an iPod nano of its time does, and what my iPod did for me, except shuffle video in the shuffle mode. It has an iPod like browser, with separate sections for music, podcasts, audiobooks, and FM/Voice recordings made with it (and is my favored way to record FM radio programs to listen to after). I use an iTunes like program called media-monkey to manage music and podcasts. My fuze has 4GB built in, and an 8GB Micro-SD card added, the latter which nicely holds my music and circulation of podcasts.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

markz said:


> I am pretty sure he was a divorce attorney.


He was a justice department attorney who worked with Greg



scooterboy said:


> I guess that would be the *least* lame "out", but still lame.


Actually it fits with Rose's character perfectly. I could see Charlie finally escaping for the series finale.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

JoeyJoJo said:


> He was a justice department attorney who worked with Greg


That sounds familiar.

I thought I remembered an episode with him handling someone's divorce, so that's why I thought he was a divorce attorney. Maybe he was just mediating someone's divorce or something.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

markz said:


> That sounds familiar.
> 
> I thought I remembered an episode with him handling someone's divorce, so that's why I thought he was a divorce attorney. Maybe he was just mediating someone's divorce or something.


He was divorced. Bitterly so. Good Lord, I shouldn't remember this much about a TV show.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Even though I was the one who forgot the detail about which character he played (and didn't bother to look it up), I remember FAR too many details about old TV shows I've watched (and heck, I think I know a lot about shows I *haven't* watched). It's just the nature of pop culture addiction.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

vikingguy said:


> I think this is the first episode of the show where I really did not get any laughs out of. I got a chuckle or 2 but no real laughs.


This.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Wasn't Alan and Charlie's mother Greg's mother on Dharma? Or is she currently Castle's mother? I get the two confused.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Wasn't Alan and Charlie's mother Greg's mother on Dharma? Or is she currently Castle's mother? I get the two confused.


She's Castle's mom. Susan Sullivan, I think.

tk


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks
Holland Taylor who plays Charlie's mother was on Bosom Buddies


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Funny, I get those two confused a lot myself.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Me three.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Is there such a thing as a full ep online? Do you have a link? I missed it!


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

megory said:


> Is there such a thing as a full ep online? Do you have a link? I missed it!


Yes.. it's on the CBS website.

http://www.cbs.com/shows/two_and_a_half_men/video/2134543444/two-and-a-half-men-nice-to-meet-you-walden-schmidt


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks so much. Watching this on my computer will be a first for me.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Wasn't Alan and Charlie's mother Greg's mother on Dharma? Or is she currently Castle's mother? I get the two confused.





YCantAngieRead said:


> Funny, I get those two confused a lot myself.





mattack said:


> Me three.


It's funny how different people are. I never would have confused those two actresses in a million years.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I don't really think they look alike (I'd have to go find pictures too), but they've both played "the old woman/mother/grandmother" in things for a LOOOONG time. OK, I had to go check imdb, but wasn't Susan Sullivan the "stern supervisor" on "It's a Living", back in the early '80s? and being the supervisor, she'd be older than the main characters. (I know she was on the show for a year, I just couldn't tell from the character name or other info if my memory is correct that she was that character.)


----------

